# heavy dew, on calf



## cw (Aug 6, 2009)

the holstein calf i am having trouble with shows no sign of getting better, though he is also not getting any worse, he has some rattling in the chest and is being treated for pnomonia, my ? is he seems to do better outside then in a stall, would it be ok to leave him out there?
i live in the riverbottoms of a fairly good sized river so the fog and dew come up every night as thick as soup, whether he is in the barn or not.
i am afraid between the fog and all this rain we will eventally lose him. 
and if you have seen the news the flooding rains that sunk louisville has also soaked there stalls and i am still trying to dry out the barn
this has been a hard summer to raise bottle calves in ky, just too wet and cool


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 6, 2009)

your calf is sick.so i dont see why you couldnt leave him out at nite.the fresh air may do him good.the odds arnt good for the calf either way.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd say: where would YOU feel better if you had pneumonia?  And then I'd put him there. I think you will end up in the barn overnight and outside in the shade during the day.


----------



## cw (Aug 6, 2009)

i will leave him out tonigte and go from there i guess


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 7, 2009)

He may feel better outside due to more air circulation or the sunshine. I would evaluate the air circulation in the barn to make sure you don't have stale air. 

Our calves are outside with hutches for shelter but, I have had an overflow at times and just hooked them up where they can get under a chopper box, tree, trailer, etc. for shelter and they do fine.


----------



## cw (Aug 7, 2009)

man what a differnce, that made he was 100% better from last night, (not as much mucus)  but now he has hurt his front left knee in the last hour, wife has noticed swelling, this poor guy, he was the healthest one we boughtand is now going down hill, the good thing is he is starting to gain weight, and still eats pretty good, i guess it takes a little more time for the pnominia meds to really start to work


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm glad the pneumonia is doing better. Hopefully, he just twisted and sprained the leg and it will be fine in a day or two!


----------



## cw (Aug 8, 2009)

he was doin even better today, he still had a cough, but didnt have any mucus on his nose when i fed him this mourning, and the rattling in his chest sounded as little better, i imagine it will take a little bit of time for him to get over this, as far as the leg the swelling has gone down considerable

and the little jersey has turned into a turd, he is healthy as can be now, runnin around etc..  thanks yall


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like great news! Just wait, one day the little holstein will be a little turd right along with that jersey!


----------



## cw (Aug 8, 2009)

boy i hope so,  i know ill never buy calves from them again, friend just bought a load of jersey calves, and he aint had 1 bit of trouble from any of them, he also bought from a differnt guy


----------

